# Hoyt Grand Prix Extreme



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Based on this quote straight from the 2014 catalogue, I would say yes.

"The GPX features the High Performance Geometry of the 2012 Olympic Games winning HPX with the World-dominating 2013 TEC design of the ION-X"


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like a classic case of salesmanship, tell the customer what they want to hear, even if told otherwise by the CS rep.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

I called Hoyt technical service today and asked them this question, the answer I received was that the geometry on the Grand Prix Xtreme would NOT increase the limb weight like the formula Hpx geometry. 

Maybe GT can confirm this.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

rookcaca said:


> I called Hoyt technical service today and asked them this question, the answer I received was that the geometry on the Grand Prix Xtreme would NOT increase the limb weight like the formula Hpx geometry.
> 
> Maybe GT can confirm this.


The only person at Hoyt Customer Service who fielded this question in the past few days, today in fact, tells me that he told the dealer who called (with a consumer standing there) the correct answer, specifically that the weight increases by ~1.5# in long and medium, and ~2# in short limb lengths, with the GPX riser.

I have no reason to believe that the well-trained CS representative who fielded the question made an error. Perhaps there was a miscommunication of some sort.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone have a link with the new riser. I went to the webpage and all I saw listed was last years model and it didn't have a tech riser. Also does anyone know if it is going to come out in a 27" length?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

is what your looking for in the catalog
http://www.hoyt.com/downloads/


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

robin smith said:


> Anyone have a link with the new riser. I went to the webpage and all I saw listed was last years model and it didn't have a tech riser. Also does anyone know if it is going to come out in a 27" length?


there is another thread somewhere with a link to the new catalog - and no it will only be 25''


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

I got a message late this evening from the CSR I spoke with, it turns out one of the other CSR's did give incorrect information. He has been corrected.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Thx guys I did not see it earlier when I looked should of been more observant.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the information GT.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Dacer said:


> there is another thread somewhere with a link to the new catalog - and no it will only be 25''


look at my last post for the link


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

>--gt--> said:


> The only person at Hoyt Customer Service who fielded this question in the past few days, today in fact, tells me that he told the dealer who called (with a consumer standing there) the correct answer, specifically that the weight increases by ~1.5# in long and medium, and ~2# in short limb lengths, with the GPX riser.
> 
> I have no reason to believe that the well-trained CS representative who fielded the question made an error. Perhaps there was a miscommunication of some sort.


Hoyt's current line-up of bows is pretty confusing -- there are so many to choose from.

One reason a normal (non-elite full-price-paying) archer might switch to the GPX might be to get away with a lighter draw weight.

In that case I think that a prospective purchaser would want to go down around 4 pounds in marked limb weight -- two pounds to account for the increase in draw weight, and another two pounds because of the speed increase they get with the lower recommended brace height with its resulting increase in arrow energy for a given draw weight.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

This evolution of geometry reminds me of golf club loft changes through the years. 4 irons are now the equivalent loft of what was once a 2 iron. It does not change how well a golfer plays the game. It is a label change.

I suppose one can change limb geometry and grip placement relative to the pivot point. You'll pick up speed, but is the speed free? What does this do to set up forgiveness? What do real world archers give up to get more speed and better sight marks?


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Closed


----------

